# Help - Autotrail Scout 2009



## Japseroony (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

We are new to this forum and have only recently purchased our Motorhome a few weeks ago. She is an Autotrail Scout SE on a 59 plate with 3000 miles on the clock.

We have had a few small issues that I have happily sorted such as the radio arial not working - was not plugged in to the radio (still get poor reception though) and a few bits that were broken such as the table locks for the dining area as well as one of the stays missing that hold the bar for the table to attach to etc etc but these have been sorted.

I do have a couple of questions that hopefully you guys will be able to help me with.

1, Is the Awning light light sensitive as when I switch it on it makes an audable click but no light?
2, There is a on off switch to the right of the drivers seat on the dash - same as the on off switch for the entertainment system. What is this for?
3, What is the box just behind the drivers seat for - has a red light glowing all the time?
4, How do we turn off the LED under the toilet door? no matter what I do I cant get this to go out!!

I think thats it for now and I look forward to hearing back from anyone that can help.

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

No 4,,,,
Rear of drivers seat where the mains charger and PSU are housed, k under the shelving unit and there is a small rocker switch. This is for the LED low light under the bathroom. Strange place and no one seems to know why they put it there...!!

Awning light may just be faulty try a new bulb or a multimeter to test for voltage at the bulb connections.

Switch on dash, no idea. Any markings ? Could be an after fit.

Box behind drvers seat, never noticed or looked there so cat help on that one.

Welcome to Facts..... !!!! :wink:


----------



## Japseroony (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Tonka and thanks for the welcome.

Found the switch for the toilet light :? what a place to put it :roll: 

Will try the awning light today as we are away for the weekend and hopefully its just a bulb.

The box behind the drivers seat is some sort of fuse box?

As for the switch on the drivers side dash, its a switch that is the same type as the toilet one as above in design and is mounted to the right of the steering wheel in the part of the dash where you could stoor a mobile phone (recess in the dash about knee level) etc. I will try and load a pic on here soon.

Thanks again.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a switch similar to the one you describe on your dashboard but mine is in the cupboard with the charger in. It is used to switch off all power to the entertainment system, thus saving battery. The box behind the seat is part of the Sargeant electrical system and contains a number of relays and other fuses, I believe. However I don't think it needs any user involvement unless something goes wrong in which case it needs either sargeant or autotrail to advise on the action - I recall that a fix was needed in the box a couple of years ago due to the hab door step retracting when it shouldn't, for example.


----------



## Japseroony (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Peribro and thanks for the reply. Yes I also have the entertainment switch in the cupboard with the charger which is the same as the switch on the dash!! No matter what I do I can't find out what it does - when running it makes no difference if I switch it on or offf and the same when I plug in the electric etc.

Think I will have to take the dash apart :roll: to see if I can find out where the wires go if any are actually attached :!: :!:


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Dash switch isn't for an electric step is it ?


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Electric step would be my guess too. Does it isolate the electric step so it can't be used on the move?

A mystery switch, how exciting.


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
Does your van have an alarm and if so is it a Strikeback alarm ?
We have a switch on the dash to enable/disable the part of our alarm which you attach to bikes or other external items you don't want nicking !
Menis


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Re switch under dash, we asked dealer to wire the reversing camera so it was on all the time, after collecting the vehicle a switch had appeared in the same position as yours. It was to switch the reversing camera on and off. Give that a try?
It is definitely a non standard installation.
The box behind the seat contains electrics for step retract and has a number of movable jumpers, by moving the jumpers you can change when the step comes out and goes in and when the awning light goes on and off. It also houses fuses for fridge? and other items IIRC there is a imprinted guide on the lid.


----------

